# For the hunters......



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

I am wondering when the duck season opens? Also when does all game (animal) seasons open? This is for my brother and dad who would like to know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Check with your sporting good stores with hunting season schedule.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go here....................

http://wdfw.wa.gov/


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you. I sent the link to my brother so he can take a look at it.


----------

